

For The YC & Techstars Rejects - mauricio

For those of you that plan to go ahead and build your idea anyway, do you want to setup a private forum for us to mentor each other?<p>We can share tips, ideas and questions and maybe even help beta test each other's stuff. At the end of it, we may even have a nice little portfolio of products to show off that may get a little attention.<p>What do you think?
======
pclark
so an exclusive forum for rejects? Thats like the worst kind of wankfest if
you ask me ;)

~~~
mauricio
lol, nice :)

------
davidw
I think that every time people suggest this kind of thing and it doesn't
really work out. Just post your stuff to the main site, like those of us who
simply never applied do.

